# ectomorph to mesomorph



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Is it possible to become one or will i always be stuck with skinny arms and legs even though i eat like a horse. When i started 5 months ago i was 12 stone now i am around 13.6 stone and 6,6 tall. How longs it gonna take for me to transform as i have gained weight but still have small arms and legs.


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

You can't transform from an ecto to a meso - ecto, meso and endo describe people's natural tendencies to hold/gain muscle and fat. You can change your body shape, but can't change the fact that you are an ecto.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

diet and rest are the most important things for you. Train 3 times per week with basic exercises. Eat 6 large meals per day get a heavyweight gainer powder. Eat at least 800 cals per meal and be patient. For arms do close grip bench remember triceps are twice as large as biceps.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

roadz said:


> ""ecto, meso and endo describe people's natural tendencies to hold/gain muscle and fat"". These are based upon your genetics, hence certain people if you haven't noticed at younger age at school, seem to be much more muscular than others even though they're on the same diet and exercises routines.
> 
> *Its very tough not going to lie, i'm ectomorph myself but at least you can get a positive out of it, once you do pack on muscle, you'll look alot bigger than people the same weight as you due to your small skeleton frame.
> 
> ...


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Cool advice guys, Hows my workout looking.

legs

off

chest triceps shoulders

off

bicep and back


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Cant really say anything about peoples workout when you dont know the information on it, exercises, volume of sets etc, post em up and if your doing the same things you were 5 months ago, that'll be why your progress has declined


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

You're gonna have to eat like 10 horses!

Jump on something like CNP's pro mass 4xl.

3 servings of that per day is 3000kcal!

Eat eat eat. Try not to do any cardio. It will come, it just takes time and patience.. soooo frustrating, i know. Good luck


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

WOW thats allot, do they still sell it cant find it on there site.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

post up what you ate yesterday so people can have a look m8. some people think there eating alot but reallly aint


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Yesterday if i can remember i ate.

Breakfast 5 weetabix/ full fat milk, protein shake

Snack yogurt

Lunch Baked potatoes, chicken breast, cottage cheese

Snack Shake and yogurt

Dinner Greens and Steak

Snack Cottage cheese, and weight gainer shake.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

what id personally add in there is another meal im currently eating 4 or 5 full meals a day with shakes and snacks on top. pre bed eat a scoop of peanut butter or handful of peanuts to slow down the digestion of the protein over the night. also just generally up you fat intake its high in calories so a really easy way to up your calories through day snack on peanuts have scoops of peanut butter through day couple of advacados or put some cheese on your meals.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

another thing that has helped me recently is scrap weight gainers and make your own shake cheaper and better for you. whey protein,bananna, oats, peanut butter and full fat milk blend it up and drink plenty calories in there


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok cool advice, i really hate peanuts and peanut butter, I can just about eat ready-salted are they any good?


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

weight gainer drink first thing in morning then after workout then pre bed. Your snacks have no carbs. You need high carbs. For your foods meals add 100 gram of carbs rice or spuds with each meal. 600g carbs a day. Eat fruit like bananas as snack. Drink plenty water aswell and remember get to bed early and dont be partying everyweekend.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

in the shake you wont taste the peanut butter at all. yeah can eat salted ones if you want. lots of different types of oil you can shove in shake for a few extra calories if you cant stomach the peanuts. mackrel and other types of oily fish also good source of fats. try the extra meal a day, some fats before bed with ur cottage cheese and that shake a couple times a day if you fancy it and see how the gains are after month or two


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes forgot to add sometimes i have a snack as jacket potato and cottage cheese. This weeks shoppings gonna have some peanuts and bananas although they only last a few days so how you keep them fresh?


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Dan1234 said:


> YouJump on something like CNP's pro mass 4xl.


Thats in a 250g serving mate, X3 the recommened portion


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Have you got pro mass 4xl, i am thinking of buying it.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

If you have a blender you can mix in a load of 'ultra fine Scottish oats' with your protein shake to add a load of healthy carbs. You can get the aforementioned from bulk powders or similar places. Nice and cheap too.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

killah said:


> Cool advice guys, Hows my workout looking.
> 
> legs
> 
> ...


Legs/push/pull?

A good workout. What exercises are you doing on each day though?


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Chest incline dumbbell press, flat press

triceps narrow grip bench press, pushdowns, tricep machine

Shoulders Shoulder press machine, side raises, barbell upright row.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

I have been looking at my diet too and maybe need to add more as not gaining as much as i like, i need around 4000 cals. I need a simple meal plan thats prity cheap and easy to make as only have a foreman grill and microwave. Can someone help me out please like how i get 4000 with all these.

Oats

Jacket Potato

Cottage Cheese

Chicken Breast

Turkey Breast

Full Fat Milk

Peanuts


----------



## 10 set (Aug 2, 2011)

I know this is an oldish thread but i struggled gaining weight for ages until i realised i wasn't eating nearly enough. took me 2 and hlaf years to get from 9 stone to 12, then i changed my diet and went from 12 to 14 in only a few months using a diet like this:

7:00 - protein shake- 2 scoops protein and 100g fine ground oats

9:00 - protein shake- 2 scoops protein and 100g fine ground oats

11:00 - 1 chicken breast 40 g cous cous and brocoli

13:30 -1 chicken breast 40 g cous cous and brocoli

15:30 - 1 chicken breast 40 g cous cous and brocoli

1630 - train

1800 - Post workout shake. 2 scoops protein, 40g dextrose, 40g maltodextrin

19:00 - evening meal - 1 tin tuna, 50g cous cous, brocoli

21:00 1 pint milk 1 hour before bed

worked wonders for meal hopefully some use comes out of it for you


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Trust me I'm pure Ecto, I used to play wow i'm gonna be skinny etc, I thought I was eating loads (comparsion to m8s who aren't ecto's MAYBE.) but eating the right foods and 6 meals again, you'll benefit from being naturally lean and put on muscle. I started going to the gym when I was 17, 21 now put on 2.5 stone pretty much pure muscle, not bad considering my diet has been **** for years and drink alcohol constantly and did a drugs every weekend.

I barely do any Cardio atm just intense weights and warmup/cooldown cardio yet still have a clear cut 6 pack with bad diet, love ectomorph...


----------

